# Channel 4 programme needs parents to be



## Dominique2020 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, 

I’m at the early stages of making an empowering new documentary series for Channel 4 about pregnancy and parenting from the perspective of a range of parents-to-be who may have some perceived additional obstacle to face when having a baby.

We’d like the series to challenge misconceptions, celebrate triumphs, capabilities as well as reflecting the challenges specific to each parent. Therefore, It’s really important that we get the tone of the series right and we want you to tell us what we should be including and looking out for. 

If you are a disabled parent-to-be, a disabled parent yourself, or know someone who is, I’d love to talk to you for our research. You can reach me on 020 7424 7701 or email [email protected]  I’d be happy to call you back to save your phone bill. All calls are confidential and there’s no obligation to take part in the series. 

Just a little about us. Twenty Twenty Television are one of the UK’s leading independent production companies with over 25 years’ experience of making innovative award-winning programmes including The Choir with Gareth Malone (BBC2), My Transsexual Summer (C4) and Garrow’s Law (BBC1). For more info please visit our website at www.twentytwenty.tv

Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from you soon,


----------

